# Anaheim NARBC Expo & Trade Show -part 2-Turtles



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are more pics I promised. 
Turtles
They had this titled Snow RES





Pink Carmel RES




Title tells it all








Soft Shell




Snapper




Mixture




Mata Mata




Asian soft shell (?)




Boxies


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice pics Robyn

The snow RES is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Itort (Sep 8, 2008)

Robyn, great pictures and I believe your asian softshell (?) is a fly river turtle, lucky you for getting to see one for real.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  Your right Larry it is a Fly river turtle. The box turtles look like Easterns.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Larry and Dan for correcting my mistakes. I didn't do very well on the turtle test either  But it was a beauty and big. I have three pic of Box turtles that I took but only posted the one with the sign. I just took too many to choose from I guess. By the time I erased all the bad or blurry pics I ended up with about 200. But then I was there for over 6 hours. Had to wait until the Judging finished. glad you liked the pics.


----------



## evin (Sep 8, 2008)

how much was the fly river turtle?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Evin, I don't know. I didn't see a price perhaps someone else that went knows. Sorry.


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful Robyn!


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 10, 2008)

i wanted the fly river one for my pond but it was $1200.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to see a fly river in person!! I have only seen them in photos. Thanks for sharing Robyn!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 11, 2008)

since the Fly River Turtle went over so well her is another pic of it and two turtles I forgot to put on. Perhaps someone can help me ID them. 
Fly River Turtle





Help me ID








Help me ID this one too please


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 11, 2008)

The first one is a Chinese big-headed turtle, Platysternon megacephalum megacephalum
The second one is a Mexican giant musk turtle, Staurotypus triporcatus

Great pictures Robyn 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I knew the first had something about the head in the name but all I could come up with was 'fat head' and I knew that was probably not it. So Thanks so much for the ID help Danny.


----------

